# Most Ridiculous Furries



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

So what species would be absolutely outrageous as a furry? I think a Nautilus would be pretty effed up. o_o Haha!

If I see some really silly ones, I might be inspired to draw them.

What do you think?


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

Spider fox. Hell nawz.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

TAPEWORMS.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

An Amoeba.


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

> TAPEWORMS.


 
OMG I like this. 8D


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> TAPEWORMS.



Those bastards are scary. Tryin to avoid anywhere you could catch one. *Shiver*


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 23, 2010)

Ticks.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Species: Tapeworm
Location: Inside you

:V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Species: Tapeworm
> Location: Inside you
> 
> :V


 Ew.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 23, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star-nosed_mole


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

Species: Amoeba
Location: Inside the tapeworm that's inside you!


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Species: Tapeworm
> Location: Inside you
> 
> :V



Get it out!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

quayza said:


> Get it out!



Whassamatta baby, you don't like vore? :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 23, 2010)

seabear


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 23, 2010)

Spiders. SPIDERS!


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 23, 2010)

ANTLION.


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL. Internal vooore. XD

"Hey, no fair. You're supposed to eat me, not the shit I eat. D:"


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

Come to think of it, that could be a hilarious parody of vore. XD Some lion eats a rabbit which gets eaten by the tapeworm that was eaten by the lion. Lol.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Such a wonderful thread.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

I think the most useless idea for a furry would be a monkey. "Wait, isn't that a monkey?"
"No man, it's an _anthro _monkey! See, I changed it's limb ratios, gave it feet, and put a more human nose on it!" @.@


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I think the most useless idea for a furry would be a monkey. "Wait, isn't that a monkey?"
> "No man, it's an _anthro _monkey! See, I changed it's limb ratios, gave it feet, and put a more human nose on it!" @.@



Only douchebags have primate fursonas anyway :V.


----------



## Rampa (Mar 23, 2010)

Jellyfish. I'd like to see someone try and make "fursuit" for one.


----------



## Icky (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm...some sort of shrimp.


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

Or a human furry.

"Look, it's me as a furry!"
"That's a _picture of you."_


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Guru... oh wait what species?
I've seen a couple homo-sapien furries, don't ask.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Otters and dragons.

Oh and the Chupacabra.


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Otters and dragons.
> 
> Oh and the Chupacabra.



You bout to get pimp slapped. >:3


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

Once I drew a llama furry, thinking it was ridiculous, then realized it's not that odd.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3296787/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

...for the Chupacabra thing?


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...for the Chupacabra thing?



Naw the dragon thing.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Otters and dragons.
> 
> Oh and the Chupacabra.



Bitch whatchoo talkin' 'bout huh?

/otters all up in your grill


----------



## Rampa (Mar 23, 2010)

Scallop! Tho it might be cute, too...


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bitch whatchoo talkin' 'bout huh?
> 
> /otters all up in your grill



Uh huh. Tell it sista!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bitch whatchoo talkin' 'bout huh?
> 
> /otters all up in your grill



Uh oh

Um, have a clam? Oh wait, I don't have anymore. My storage is empty of clams with the talk of revolution recently. Besides, I read somebody was poking your fat. Prime suspect.



quayza said:


> Naw the dragon thing.



Okay, dragons deserved to been slain second to otters. Thinkin' they are all high and mighty with their massive loots.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Uh oh
> 
> Um, have a clam? Oh wait, I don't have anymore. My storage is empty of clams with the talk of revolution recently. Besides, I read somebody was poking your fat. Prime suspect.



FFFFFFFFFFFF FAF HAS DISCOVERED I'M REALLY A WALRUS. BACK TO DA SEA WIF ME. o^o


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Uh oh
> 
> Um, have a clam? Oh wait, I don't have anymore. My storage is empty of clams with the talk of revolution recently. Besides, I read somebody was poking your fat. Prime suspect.
> 
> ...



Thats cuz i am Mr Doom marine.
You aintz got nothins on me.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2010)

hermdicknippletaur


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

Faggot Ass Unicorn.


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> hermdicknippletaur



Now thats just some over the top shit. Wonder what drives them to make such a thing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFF FAF HAS DISCOVERED I'M REALLY A WALRUS. BACK TO DA SEA WIF ME. o^o



:O

I just thought you were preggy!

Truth is known!



quayza said:


> Thats cuz i am Mr Doom marine.
> You aintz got nothins on me.



I'll teleport yo ass in space. See how it fairs without an atmosphere.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

Triop.


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :O
> 
> I just thought you were preggy!
> 
> ...



Space dragon buddy. You just lost the game.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 23, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> ANTLION.



OH GOD THEY'RE SO CUTE


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 23, 2010)

Ebola is kinda cute.


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a stuffed ebola.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Species: Tapeworm
> Location: Inside you
> 
> :V


 
Tapeworm vore?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

Rust.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Any kind of fish other than a shark possibly...and even there it's kinda iffy...and any kind of bug..

also...snakes.....or scorpion/snakes (teehee... :3) 

it's strange and kinda ridiculous...but it works I guess... :/


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2010)

kraine said:


> Or a human furry.
> 
> "Look, it's me as a furry!"
> "That's a _picture of you."_


You can make this pretty easily, too.  You just need to reverse the standard TF sequence and make someone go from animal-to-human instead of human-to-animal.  Extra points if they follow the cliche of becoming happier as their new species (a human) than when they were an animal.  Like this chap.

Back onto outrageous (beyond the fun you could have with the above), how about something like a Mudcrab?  Or a Hydra (and no, I'm not speaking the mythological one here)?  Ooh, a Leech would probably be interesting.  Lots and lots of teeth.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2010)

Amphisbaenia.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

I wanna see anthropomorphic rust, NOAW!


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I wanna see anthropomorphic rust, NOAW!


..We can put Iron Man in water and watch him rust...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2010)

A solifugid (sun spider/wind scorpion) would be horrifying. And thus awesome!


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Sperm fursona. It's already living sorta right?

...I think I need to put myself down for actually thinking of that.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sperm fursona. It's already living sorta right?
> 
> ...I think I need to put myself down for actually thinking of that.


what about sperm whales?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 23, 2010)

most outrageous fursona?

a NI-

black man.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I wanna see anthropomorphic rust, NOAW!


----------



## Th0r (Mar 24, 2010)

Electric eel


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 24, 2010)

Anthro sponges. 

Owait...





Well, there are plenty of other un-animal like animals. 

Anthro flatworm? Roundworms? 

Anthro muscles? Sea anemone? 

Anthropomorphic coral?


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 24, 2010)

I know a virus. Literally. That's his fursona.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, but i have to say platypus. Just because they look so retarded...


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned giraffes. There's plenty of horses/zebras/etc (not that I'm a fan of them) but I've never seen an anthro giraffe on this site...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 24, 2010)

kraine said:


> I have a stuffed ebola.


 
You mean like this one? 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/ca/Stuffed_ebola.jpg/328px-Stuffed_ebola.jpg

I'm going to do something I will probably never do again.

^_^ it's so cuuuute. I want one so bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/ca/Stuffed_ebola.jpg/328px-Stuffed_ebola.jpg
> 
> ...


*screencap*


DJ-Moogle said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned giraffes. There's plenty of horses/zebras/etc (not that I'm a fan of them) but I've never seen an anthro giraffe on this site...


I've seen a giraffe furry, they have deep throats.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *screencap*
> 
> I've seen a giraffe furry, they have deep throats.


 
Damn it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn it.


*siged*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *siged*


 
God damn it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> God damn it.


*coolface*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *coolface*


 
Oh, it's also the top. Great...


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen a giraffe furry, they have deep throats.



lmao i thought you said they give deep throats then O_O


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> lmao i thought you said they give deep throats then O_O


 That was most likely intended coming from him.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

kraine said:


> So what species would be absolutely *outrageous* as a furry? I think a Nautilus would be pretty effed up. o_o Haha!
> 
> If I see some really silly ones, I might be inspired to draw them.
> 
> What do you think?



JEM IS TRULY OUTRAGEOUS! TRULY TRULY TRULY OUTRAGEOUS!

WOOOAH JEM!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 24, 2010)

naked mole rat.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Otters and dragons.


 


quayza said:


> You bout to get pimp slapped. >:3


 
Il join you in this

Oh and my dragon has no tresure to horde


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> naked mole rat.



I wanted to say that!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

a pet rock


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 24, 2010)

A flying potato octopus?

stupid question :/


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 24, 2010)

My carsona.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 24, 2010)

Dung Beatle.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 24, 2010)

Maggots and caterpillars...

Also slugs and snails


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw a drawing of a wolf with like 7-9 cocks once.....


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My carsona.



No way mang; My 'carsona'; http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3111133/

But really, its not a 'sona just a character.

Also; An orangutang, ugliest apes ever D:.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> No way mang; My 'carsona'; http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3111133/
> 
> But really, its not a 'sona just a character.
> 
> Also; An orangutang, ugliest apes ever D:.



My carsona was built at Longbridge, and he's coming to get ya with his understeer and badly wired electrics!


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 24, 2010)

weirdest animal to be a furry? Uh... probably star nosed mole


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 24, 2010)

this is a no brainer

HUMAN!!!!

you are a furry after all and humans are technically animals


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Mar 24, 2010)

Try coelocanths, sea urchins, jellyfish, barnacles, bryozoans and rotifera. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned giraffes. There's plenty of horses/zebras/etc (not that I'm a fan of them) but I've never seen an anthro giraffe on this site...


I've lurked hard enough to find anthro giraffes. It works unusually well.

I'd have to say snakes. It's near impossible, and I've been wanting to make anthro snake characters, but being able to figure out how to do that properly is frying my brain. If you don't give them arms and legs, they're just snakes that can talk, not all that anthro. But if you give them arms, legs, or both, they're not really snakes anymore, they're more like lizards. Is there any way to get it right!?


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Mar 24, 2010)

This isn't ridiculous, but wouldn't you wanna hug 'em if someone wore an aardvark fursuit?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 24, 2010)

a fox.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a fox.



Cause 90% of em are nufoxes and act like yours truly? :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause 90% of em are nufoxes and act like yours truly? :3



FUCK YOU AND YOUR NUFOX

we need more sandfox


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU AND YOUR NUFOX
> 
> we need more sandfox



Oh murr.. I do wanna fuck a nufox :3

P.S. What's a sandfox??


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr.. I do wanna fuck a nufox :3
> 
> P.S. What's a sandfox??








srs fox is srs


----------



## Usarise (Mar 24, 2010)

anthro airplane!  
...oh wait theres an anime like that already >.>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> srs fox is srs


 That's a Tibetan fox.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG that is serious fox

saved


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 24, 2010)

but a ridiculous fur would definitely be an paramedicium


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

tapeworms... aeewwwwwww noooo thank you.


I saw a bat fursuit once.. that was.. interesting if strange. *snicker*

To each his/her own though!  =3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 25, 2010)

a butterfly would be odd. I've tried to do an anthro butterfly :/ FAIL.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 25, 2010)

A leech.


----------



## BldyMalice (Mar 25, 2010)

Ants :V

I have an octopus, if it matters LOL

Though I never really considered him a 'furry' or anthro until I just stopped to think about it now. D:


----------



## slorrel (Mar 25, 2010)

How about a giant turd!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 25, 2010)

Barnacle, or gooey duck. Both have hypercocks.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Mar 25, 2010)

I've seen some weird things... like, Jellyfish and I actually *DID* see a snail once.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1689920/

Personally, I think some of what's considered 'normal' is completely ridiculous. Like, I went into the fursona subforum, and somebody in there had one of the most unnecessarily detailed monstrosities I've ever seen. I mean, to the point where when me and my friends need to call something retarded, we call it "1/34 fennec fox" retarded.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 25, 2010)

Mosquito, horse fly, flea, and dung beetle.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

A starfish with fur.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm already the most ridicolous furry as I'm the devil rwar.
Heh.
Though, I never seen a camel anthro, pigeon anthro and a... wait that's it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm already the most ridicolous furry as I'm the devil rwar.


I was actually about to say "CynicalCirno". 
Huh.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Mar 25, 2010)

I always wante to see a Trilobite furry.    I dont know why?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I always wante to see a Trilobite furry.    I dont know why?


A quick search of FA makes all your dreams come true.

Well it's close enough be happy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> I was actually about to say "CynicalCirno".
> Huh.


 I have to change it soon as it reflects only the past.
One year my friend, useraccount.

Though, I am not a furry so I'm blocked.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Mar 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> A quick search of FA makes all your dreams come true.
> 
> Well it's close enough be happy.


 

wow! Like honestly just wow! I cant believe someone would draw that!  xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> wow! Like honestly just wow! I cant believe someone would draw that!  xD


It's not very obscure, so it didn't really surprise me to find that. Furries drawing animals in anthro is a similar situation to the whole Rule 34 thing. And if ever you find a creature that hasn't been made into an anthro, you must draw it. Must.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Mar 25, 2010)

I hav but i dont know how to draw and I dont know the name


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

jackalope.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> jackalope.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2828622/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3487350/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2828622/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3487350/



Wow they pulled that fursuit off rather well.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow they pulled that fursuit off rather well.


I agree. It looks nice.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> TAPEWORMS.


THIS.


Or just Earthworm Jim. :V


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

Anthropomorphic snail >>


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 26, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2828622/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3487350/



That.. is actually... kind of awesome. No wait.. it is awesome.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

quayza said:


> Space dragon buddy. You just lost the game.



Fuck I lost the game

@ Tape worms
Somebody do this. Now. Fuck I want to try my hand at them now.
Dude who said Earthworm Jim, Fuck yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.thursdaynext.com/petedave.html


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

anyone see my anthropomorphic rust pic?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Or just Earthworm Jim. :V


Him?  Furry?  EAT LEAD!


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Barnacle, or gooey duck. Both have hypercocks.


..I googled geoduck...I cried....


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

Barney.
Or a ovarie.
..Finger Nailsona?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Barney.
> Or a ovarie.
> ..Finger Nailsona?



I've seen a thumbsona.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I've seen a thumbsona.


That made my day.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> That made my day.



Thumbman, as he calls himself, has his own Twitter page, all I've got to say is that I hope I don't bump into him in a dark alley any time soon.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thumbman, as he calls himself, has his own Twitter page, all I've got to say is that I hope I don't bump into him in a dark alley any time soon.


I hope I don't bump in to him in a glove anytime soon. P:


----------



## Lewi (Mar 26, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> ANTLION.


 Murr. :3


----------



## Lewi (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> anyone see my anthropomorphic rust pic?


 Yes. It's very hawt and shmexymurry purry yiffyaffyoff.


WillowWulf said:


> ..I googled geoduck...I cried....


 Testicles.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I've seen a thumbsona.


 It looks like a Sontaran with a few extra chromosomes. Kill it immediately.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It looks like a Sontaran with a few extra chromosomes. Kill it immediately.



I'll give the Rutan's a ring, they're very angry at not having featured in Doctor Who since 1977.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It looks like a Sontaran with a few extra chromosomes. Kill it immediately.








you sure you want to do that?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you sure you want to do that?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


>


 Yes indeed. When all else fails, use fire.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Yes indeed. When all else fails, use fire.



And if fire fails, use flaming lighter fluid.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> And if fire fails, use flaming lighter fluid.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I love you Zrcalo.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I love you Zrcalo.



OVER 7345873589283852389 hours in photoshoop.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


 omg LMAO and it hurts!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! I love you Zrcalo.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OVER 7345873589283852389 hours in photoshoop.


 
No wonder it took you so long to bring me my sandwich. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

leon said:


> No wonder it took you so long to bring me my sandwich. :V



BET BACK IN THE KITCHEN LEON AND MAKE ME A SAMMICH


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

IMAGE PROFILED!


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> BET BACK IN THE KITCHEN LEON AND MAKE ME A SAMMICH


 Ok.... You want a beer with that?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Ok.... You want a beer with that?



>:/ it better be a corona!


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ it better be a corona!


 
I'll cut a lime wedge for it too. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> IMAGE PROFILED!


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


 
I want to be next. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll cut a lime wedge for it too. :3c



and salt the rim!


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and salt the rim!


Yes ma'am!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

leon said:


> I want to be next. :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

It won't be long before this becomes an internet meme.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


 
I didn't think I could love you more, I was wrong. :3c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It won't be long before this becomes an internet meme.


 I take full credit for the concept!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It won't be long before this becomes an internet meme.



>:/ well I'm going to california in an hour... so I've best be off...


you guys propagate my propaganda.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ well I'm going to california in an hour... so I've best be off...
> 
> 
> you guys propagate my propaganda.


 
C-can I tag along in your luggage? =>


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

leon said:


> C-can I tag along in your luggage? =>



sorry bub, I dont think you'll fit.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry bub, I dont think you'll fit.


 Isn't that what you said last night? :3c


----------



## Viva (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to be next. lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

What did happen here... Like a zrcalo broomapocalypse?I am not a furry and not ridiculous, but things change.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

I drew a pickle with cleavage, does that count? Its my murrsona now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> I drew a pickle with cleavage, does that count? Its my murrsona now.



oh murr...


----------



## Morroke (Mar 27, 2010)

A ROLY POLY BUG

Ew


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> A ROLY POLY BUG
> 
> Ew



lol, i agree with this. ^_^


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Him?  Furry?  EAT LEAD!



*EAT DIRT! :V


----------



## slorrel (Mar 27, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Maggots and caterpillars...
> 
> *Also slugs and snails*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7_1BdszV7Q


----------



## Aara (Mar 28, 2010)

Zrcalo, that needs to become a meme.


Like, a 4chan-worthy kind of meme.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 28, 2010)

slorrel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7_1BdszV7Q




lmao =O


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 28, 2010)

Coffee can.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

Aara said:


> Zrcalo, that needs to become a meme.
> 
> 
> Like, a 4chan-worthy kind of meme.



go forth and fornicate.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Can I have one? =3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 29, 2010)

Squids


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Furries


They are all ridiculous.

Even worser than me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Furries, They are all ridiculous.



This. Hehe, I'm riDICKulous.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This. Hehe, I'm riDICKulous.


I c wat u did thar. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This. Hehe, I'm riDICKulous.


Can you please make ONE post that has nothing to do with sex? I want to know if it's physically possible, or if the whole universe will implode if you try to do so.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Can you please make ONE post that has nothing to do with sex? I want to know if it's physically possible, or if the whole universe will implode if you try to do so.



It's actually a sign of the Apocalypse if I were to do such a thing. Sorry Ms. Gator but I'm afraid i can't do that :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's actually a sign of the Apocalypse if I were to do such a thing. Sorry Ms. Gator but I'm afraid i can't do that :3


But you did it just now! No mention of cocks, yiff, murr, or anything!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But you did it just now! No mention of cocks, yiff, murr, or anything!


O SHI...


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But you did it just now! No mention of cocks, yiff, murr, or anything!



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This. Hehe, I'm riDICKulous.


You are just likes beavis and butthead nao.



Kellie Gator said:


> Can you please make ONE post that has nothing to do with sex? I want to know if it's physically possible, or if the whole universe will implode if you try to do so.



Party Poppers that pop at night.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Party Poppers that pop at night.


I'd make a Darkwing Duck reference, but after accusing Scotty of making a lame pun in another friend, that'd probably make me look like a hypocrite. D:

EDIT:
Over 200 posts in less than a month, I honestly need to get outside.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Party Poppers that pop at night.



i want some of those, they sound cool!
lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd make a Darkwing Duck reference, but after accusing Scotty of making a lame pun in another friend, that'd probably make me look like a hypocrite. D:
> 
> EDIT:
> Over 200 posts in less than a month, I honestly need to get outside.



Nope, because I do like 606 posts a month.
Well go on laugh on Scotty.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd make a Darkwing Duck reference, but after accusing Scotty of making a lame pun in another friend, that'd probably make me look like a hypocrite. D:
> 
> EDIT:
> Over 200 posts in less than a month, I honestly need to get outside.


I need to get outside, but there's nothing to do outside at the moment but ride my ATV around in circles =[


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I need to get outside, but there's nothing to do outside at the moment but ride my ATV around in circles =[


 
build a ramp and jump it


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd make a Darkwing Duck reference, but after accusing Scotty of making a lame pun in another friend, that'd probably make me look like a hypocrite. D:


I'd make one for you, but everyone already knows how it'd go now =(



> EDIT:
> Over 200 posts in less than a month, I honestly need to get outside.


You do that. Let me know how it is =3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But you did it just now! No mention of cocks, yiff, murr, or anything!



But I was thinking of it, that's why the world isn't imploding on itself 



CynicalCirno said:


> Nope, because I do like 606 posts a month.
> Well go on laugh on Scotty.



Why would I laugh at the single most awesome (and only) Israeli I know...look at my post count as well, it's dwendling at around 40 or so a DAY I'm guessing. I used to have it at around 59 at one point. Look at my Joined date along with my post count....yeah.

Divide my post count by the 2.5 months I've been here (near exactly 2.5 months, joined on the 16th or so) and you get 1193.6 posts per month so yes, I laugh at your pitious attempt to beat my all-time no life record!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> build a ramp and jump it



i'd do it


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

>_> on the topic of the thread.....

a sea anenome....or a sea cucumber.


or perhaps.....an angler fish :'D

or a tadpole.....


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> >_> on the topic of the thread.....
> 
> a sea anenome....or a sea cucumber.
> 
> ...



i agree.
or perhaps a plankton...


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL a tiny shrimp xD


that makes me think of some.....kids show I used to watch, it had like...dancing lobsters in it


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> LOL a tiny shrimp xD
> 
> 
> that makes me think of some.....kids show I used to watch, it had like...dancing lobsters in it



was it spongebob?
sounds like it anyway, lol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i agree.
> or perhaps a plankton...



Too late....


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Too late....



NOOOOO!!!


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

*on topic*
granted i think a lot of stuff is ridiculous, there isn't much i haven't already seen. hell i saw a guy dressed up as a Banana Phone


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

that pokemon "bronzor", or even geodude...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *on topic*
> granted i think a lot of stuff is ridiculous, there isn't much i haven't already seen. hell i saw a guy dressed up as a Banana Phone



rofl, that is just silly.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> rofl, that is just silly.



i think this may be one of the first actual conversations with someone on the forum, lol. but really that guy stuck out more than the people going as a human


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> i think this may be one of the first actual conversations with someone on the forum, lol. but really that guy stuck out more than the people going as a human



lol, that's cool. ^^

and it's gonna be easy to spot a banana phone in a crowd of humans.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

http://sonix.dk/thumb/Misc/640x480/FurryBug.jpg


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i want some of those, they sound cool!
> lol


Don't you know what are those?


Scotty1700 said:


> Why would I laugh at the single most awesome (and only) Israeli I know...look at my post count as well, it's dwendling at around 40 or so a DAY I'm guessing. I used to have it at around 59 at one point. Look at my Joined date along with my post count....yeah.
> 
> Divide my post count by the 2.5 months I've been here (near exactly 2.5 months, joined on the 16th or so) and you get 1193.6 posts per month so yes, I laugh at your pitious attempt to beat my all-time no life record!


The amount doesn't really matter, but the QUALITY.
As you see, I don't put porn into every thread so my post count is kind of low but high quality.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> http://sonix.dk/thumb/Misc/640x480/FurryBug.jpg



OMG!
WTF?!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Don't you know what are those?



possibly... >.>


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OMG!
> WTF?!



for the hardcore fur suiter  hahaha


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> possibly... >.>



Guess....


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl why you AWRANGE? (think about me saying it like a fat black lady)


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Krasl why you AWRANGE? (think about me saying it like a fat black lady)



its how the Alpha Fur claims someone.... hahaha sorry, intertwining threads


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> its how the Alpha Fur claims someone.... hahaha sorry, intertwining threads



......
.......Krasl why you AWRANGE?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> its how the Alpha Fur claims someone.... hahaha sorry, intertwining threads





Joeyyy said:


> ......
> .......Krasl why you AWRANGE?



It's because Krasl is my sex slave.
I am the Alpha fur with no fur in these forums.
I don't need a colored name to signify my uniqueness.


----------

